# Many questions... Body kits, pictures, etc. 1998 200sx SE



## jessicamichelle (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi all. I am new here and I've been trying to learn about car modifications. It all seems pretty foreign to me right now. Anyway...

I've got a 1998 Nissan 200sx SE. It certainly doesn't suck, but I've been wanting to make it a wee bit faster, and of course make it more attractive on the outside. I've been checking out some body kits. Are body kits easily damaged when you're a daily driver? Is fiberglass better than urethane, or is urethane better?? I know street scene makes urethane products. Does anyone know where there might be good and detailed picures of the street scene generation 1 stuff? The only pictures I've been able to find aren't very helpful. Also, what is the difference between a valance and a bumper? Argh, I am confused, so I am here to learn. Thank you..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jessicamichelle said:


> Hi all. I am new here and I've been trying to learn about car modifications. It all seems pretty foreign to me right now. Anyway...
> 
> I've got a 1998 Nissan 200sx SE. It certainly doesn't suck, but I've been wanting to make it a wee bit faster, and of course make it more attractive on the outside. I've been checking out some body kits. Are body kits easily damaged when you're a daily driver? Is fiberglass better than urethane, or is urethane better?? I know street scene makes urethane products. Does anyone know where there might be good and detailed picures of the street scene generation 1 stuff? The only pictures I've been able to find aren't very helpful. Also, what is the difference between a valance and a bumper? Argh, I am confused, so I am here to learn. Thank you..


fiberglass shatters/cracks/sucks

i dont know alot about kits but this is a good site for pics and such


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

jessicamichelle said:


> Hi all. I am new here and I've been trying to learn about car modifications. It all seems pretty foreign to me right now. Anyway...
> 
> I've got a 1998 Nissan 200sx SE. It certainly doesn't suck, but I've been wanting to make it a wee bit faster, and of course make it more attractive on the outside. I've been checking out some body kits. Are body kits easily damaged when you're a daily driver? Is fiberglass better than urethane, or is urethane better?? I know street scene makes urethane products. Does anyone know where there might be good and detailed picures of the street scene generation 1 stuff? The only pictures I've been able to find aren't very helpful. Also, what is the difference between a valance and a bumper? Argh, I am confused, so I am here to learn. Thank you..


pm me or aim msg me.. ill help you with everything :thumbup:


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> fiberglass shatters/cracks/sucks
> 
> i dont know alot about kits but this is a good site for pics and such


One shouldn't be so quick to judge Fiberglass/Urethane without really giving any information about why which one is better. 

The advantages of Urethane kits over fiberglass kits is simply the fact that urethane is more durible. It would take a bit more force to crack it, whereas the same force would shatter a fiberglass kit. Not to mention the fitment of a urethane kit will generally be better so you won't have to really modify the piece, as long as its specifically designed for your vehicle. In most cases, Fiberglass has to be bent, molded, etc etc to fit perfectly- but there are exceptions.

Now, when it comes to repairing, Fiberglass is obviously better because it is easier to mold. I recently took a trip to one of the shops near my area to see what kind of work they did and they answered a couple of questions that I had at the time. According to the owner, if you really damage a urethane product- like say the front bumper, it may be possible to fix it, but most of the time you have to replace the whole part. When I say damage I mean cracks and such- not just scratches or minor dents. With fiberglass, however, you can repair it at a reasonably low cost without having to buy a 'new' part- unless of course the damage is very severe.

I'm sure there are other differences as to why some ppl prefer one over the other, but such things escape me at the moment.

Hope that clears things up a bit.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i have a urathane kit, i smashed my front bumper like 3 times last week into curbs and i scraped the ground twice when i was leaving 7-11. The only thihg that i damaged is the paint but the urathane looks untouched


----------



## jessicamichelle (Dec 10, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> fiberglass shatters/cracks/sucks
> 
> i dont know alot about kits but this is a good site for pics and such


Thank you for the link.


----------



## jessicamichelle (Dec 10, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> pm me or aim msg me.. ill help you with everything :thumbup:


Sweet! I probably will contact you soon.


----------



## jessicamichelle (Dec 10, 2004)

Neva2wicked said:


> One shouldn't be so quick to judge Fiberglass/Urethane without really giving any information about why which one is better.
> 
> The advantages of Urethane kits over fiberglass kits is simply the fact that urethane is more durible. It would take a bit more force to crack it, whereas the same force would shatter a fiberglass kit. Not to mention the fitment of a urethane kit will generally be better so you won't have to really modify the piece, as long as its specifically designed for your vehicle. In most cases, Fiberglass has to be bent, molded, etc etc to fit perfectly- but there are exceptions.
> 
> ...


It does! Thanks for all of the information. I guess I'll try to weigh the pros and cons.


----------



## jessicamichelle (Dec 10, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> i have a urathane kit, i smashed my front bumper like 3 times last week into curbs and i scraped the ground twice when i was leaving 7-11. The only thihg that i damaged is the paint but the urathane looks untouched


Dude, that sucks about scratching your paint up. But that's good that the urathane isn't messed up.


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

Urethane kits is the way to go, it will save you worries about cracking if you got a fiberglass. I have one on my 98 200 as well.


----------

